# Which Staub Knob?



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm thinking I'd like to rehandle my... Staub.

I have a couple round matte black La Cocotte with the brass knob which I'd leave as-is, but my 6.7L / 7qt. oval matte black La Cocotte is a good candidate.

They make a Rooster, Snail, Fish, Pig, Cow and Rabbit. I think I like the Rooster the most and it would make my oval La Cocotte like a larger Coq au Vin (I think Staub only makes them in the 5qt. range).






So the question is which would you choose and why? The only thing I dislike about the Cow is that it doesn't appear to look symmetrical unlike the others, or else it'd probably be my second choice followed by the rabbit because it looks like it'd be easy to lift up and clean too.


----------



## bkultra (Jan 31, 2017)

Pig, because they are delicious


----------



## daveb (Jan 31, 2017)

I've always liked the rabbit cause it looks so French. But mine are all round.


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 31, 2017)

Don't buy any, waste of money, take funds saved from new knob and invest in a quality knife. Might I recommend a decent cleaver or a HHH Scmitar


----------



## chinacats (Jan 31, 2017)

The cow definitely appears to be the most laid back...I'd probably go with that.


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 31, 2017)

I have an oval Coq au Vin with the rooster. Makes it really easy to lift the lid. I'm with chinacats though, I like the cow. Forget about Godslayer, this about adding a little bling to your cookware. :lol2:


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 1, 2017)

If you are 100% set on using your money in such a fashion, pig is the only option.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 1, 2017)

I just discovered the limited edition Jacques Pepin chicken knob









I think we have a winner


----------



## DamageInc (Feb 1, 2017)

I think the Pepin **** knob is on point.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 1, 2017)

I hope you are filled with joy every time you handle that ****.


----------



## laxdad (Feb 1, 2017)

Get one to match each animal of the Chinese zodiac, and change it out yearly. Year of the rooster just started this past weekend.


----------



## paulraphael (Feb 6, 2017)

This Creuset user is feeling knob envy.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 6, 2017)

paulraphael said:


> This Creuset user is feeling knob envy.



They're interchangeable...


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 7, 2017)

paulraphael said:


> This Creuset user is feeling knob envy.





chinacats said:


> They're interchangeable...



Yes, I've seen pics where Staub knobs are on LC:





I'm still a fan of the Jacques Pepin knob, I'm gonna be making arrangements to get one as they're only sold as SLT and they only take USA credit cards or money orders for international orders... will probably the best $30 I've ever spent


----------



## TheVincenzo (Feb 7, 2017)

I definitely agree that Jacques Pepin knob is the best of the bunch. I didn't know they existed until this thread. I'm thinking I might have to pick one up myself.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 7, 2017)

Almost surprised no one on this forum has a 300 dollar custom damascus pan knob fixed with a custom mosaic screw...


----------



## Aleque (Feb 7, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Almost surprised no one on this forum has a 300 dollar custom damascus pan knob fixed with a custom mosaic screw...



Now that's an idea! Haha but in all seriousness, that would be something that this forum would totally support.


----------



## TheVincenzo (Feb 7, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Almost surprised no one on this forum has a 300 dollar custom damascus pan knob fixed with a custom mosaic screw...



Hmm...I never even thought about that. You say that and I realize I do have a lathe. Would be pretty easy to make with some Damascus stock.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 7, 2017)

Jovidah said:


> Almost surprised no one on this forum has a 300 dollar custom damascus pan knob fixed with a custom mosaic screw...


well it does take the makers a while to figure out things like this. Still waiting to see Randy roll out a damascus wok :biggrin:


----------



## Fedusa (Feb 9, 2017)

The snail is so French haha.

My vote would be fish then chicken but that Pepin knob is the nicest.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 20, 2017)

Update thanks to the help of KKF members, I got the Jacques Pépin Collection Decorative Chicken Knob for Staub Cookware. Here it is on my oval 7qt cocotte





I only did my oval one, and don't plan on doing the round ones.


----------



## chiffonodd (Feb 20, 2017)

Has a certain pastiche


----------



## Lars (Feb 20, 2017)

Thats an awesome knob. Congratulations!

Lars


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 20, 2017)

Lars said:


> Thats an awesome knob. Congratulations!
> 
> Lars



Words to cherish for any man...


----------



## DDPslice (Feb 21, 2017)

The cow, because it is staring into my soul. Or Pepin, pure gangsta.


----------



## Castalia (Feb 22, 2017)

This thread did inspire me to get the Pepin rooster. I added it to a le creuset rather than a staub. :goodpost:


----------



## 99Limited (Feb 22, 2017)

Castalia said:


> This thread did inspire me to get the Pepin rooster. I added it to a le creuset rather than a staub. :goodpost:



Didn't happen without a :film:


----------



## Castalia (Feb 22, 2017)

View attachment 34685


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 22, 2017)

Looks good! I'm really glad I stumbled across the Jacques Pepin one as the antique brass is a perfect match for the matte black I have, which already have brass for consistency


----------



## Lars (Feb 23, 2017)

Am suffering hard with knob envy..

Lars


----------



## daveb (Feb 22, 2020)

Big red. Pls join through "New Member Intro"


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 23, 2020)

Eck. I have the rooster. I hated it on my oval Dutch oven thing. It’s too tall and takes up way too much space in a crowded oven. I took it off and it now lives perched on my LC stockpot. Which is currently simmering away with a chicken carcass stock.


----------



## McMan (Feb 23, 2020)

Which knob? Probably the one OP bought in 2017, when this thread was last active [emoji854]


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 23, 2020)

McMan said:


> Which knob? Probably the one OP bought in 2017, when this thread was last active [emoji854]



Yup, I got the Jacques pepin rooster and have no regrets


----------



## Michi (Feb 24, 2020)

Lars said:


> Am suffering hard with knob envy..


This is pushing all my knobs…


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 24, 2020)

Michi said:


> This is pushing all my knobs…



Stop being a knob.


----------



## Michi (Feb 24, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Stop being a knob.


Knoblesse oblige.


----------

